# Food food food!



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Dude LOVES his food....

here is some food shots i thought i would share with you all....









mmmmmm strawberries









yummm meal worms dudes favourite









yummmm yummm apple 









fresh corn... yummy yumm yummmmmmm


i think food pictures are cute so i thought i would share some with you of my gorgeous baby DUDE !


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

The worms got me, yuck! I know they are good for them though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2010)

oh! so cute!!!
Thanks for posting the pics ^^


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

cinnamon said:


> The worms got me, yuck! I know they are good for them though. Thanks for sharing!


Hahaha. Dude loves his worms !!! 

Grosses me out too !!!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

lol I didn't know Cockatiels would eat meal worms ewww


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Kerry78 said:


> lol I didn't know Cockatiels would eat meal worms ewww


Hahahahahaha... give your birds some! See if they like it... Dude LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVES them !!!

Apparantly they good


----------



## zohie (Apr 3, 2010)

How adorable!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

They aren't alive are they when bought? 
I don't want to pick them crawling things up lol


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Kerry78 said:


> They aren't alive are they when bought?
> I don't want to pick them crawling things up lol


Yes they are alive when you buy them!!! And you store them live ! Hehehe

They stop wiggling......eventually.... after your bird bites the worms head off and eats some if it. Eventually stops wiggling...LOL

I know you can buy them here in australia in a can too from pet shops. But I have never seen what they are like. We always buy fresh (live) in bulk.


----------



## Tony169 (Apr 18, 2010)

wow ill have to try that, sam seems to be difficult introducing to new foods, but thats one i'll have to try! where do you buy meal worms in the states? anyone know?


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

Great food you've got there, I can see why he seems so satisfied


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks 

If I put a picture up of him eating everything he eats and likes you would be here ALL night long looking at pictures. Dude eats everything ! (Except chilli -well i`m sure if I chopped it up tiny he would, but I've only ever given it to him whole,because I don't want chilli on my hands!)

Right now he is eating his dinner of........ green capsicum , raw brocoli , grated carrot & raw corn on the cob.
Although tonight I think he is throwing most of it onto the ground over the side of his cage. That's the last time I feed him ontop of his cage. Inside only from now on. Oh well he's having fun with his dinner. Can vacume it late.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks 

If I put a picture up of him eating everything he eats and likes you would be here ALL night long looking at pictures. Dude eats everything ! (Except chilli -well i`m sure if I chopped it up tiny he would, but I've only ever given it to him whole,because I don't want chilli on my hands!)

Right now he is eating his dinner of........ green capsicum , raw brocoli , grated carrot & raw corn on the cob.
Although tonight I think he is throwing most of it onto the ground over the side of his cage. That's the last time I feed him ontop of his cage. Inside only from now on. Oh well he's having fun with his dinner. Can vacume it late.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

BROCCOLI !!!


----------



## Colten (Apr 25, 2010)

Tony169 said:


> wow ill have to try that, sam seems to be difficult introducing to new foods, but thats one i'll have to try! where do you buy meal worms in the states? anyone know?


They sell them at PetCo as Lizards eat them too
I have some already for my geckos, maybe Ill pass a few towards my tiel


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah we had some for our Axolotl and scorpions. But then Dude decided to taste one one day! And now he is hooked ! Meal worms are his favourite food in the whole entire cockatiel world !!!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

So far Freddie won't try anything, though he buries his head in his food cup several times a day. It's a wonder he's not too fat to fit through his cage door. LOL I had to beg him to try a pumpkin seed and now he demands one whenever I give them to the Quakers, but when I offer him people food, he looks at it like he doesn't know what it is. I don't think I'll be buying him any meal worms, though. I'd feel bad about the poor worm's fate!


----------



## Mollypop (Apr 26, 2010)

Great pics, always looking out for new ideas of foods to offer Archie.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

The "poor worms fate" is a bleak one anyways.... they are produced and bred to be eaten by reptiles/birds/spiders/scorpions/fish....etc.

That's why they sold in the first place. But don't worry. Dude always goes for the head first. With one bite it is gone. 

Its not that bad....lol.


----------

